

iPad Design Resources - chaostheory
http://www.ipadatelier.com/design-for-ipad.html

======
fortes
Is it just me, or does that page feel a little spammy? There are definitely
some interesting links there, but there's something about it.

~~~
wmeredith
There's no accounting for "feel" (like taste) but I think this is just some
good mutual benefit marketing. They're an iPad design shop providing resources
to their peers in exchange for incoming links with iPad in the title. Yeah,
there is a link to a lead generation form at the bottom, but it's understated
and clearly called out.

I'd have a hard time classifying this page as spam. In fact I bookmarked it
for future use.

------
keltex
The first resource (<http://ipadpeek.com/>) is a little deceptive since it
just puts a pretty iPad frame around the browser and supports non-iPad
compatible technologies such as flash and hover.

Maybe OK for demos, but I wouldn't touch it for "design".

~~~
Raphael
It's not even the right size. 690 pixels tall instead of 768.

